# Fit Question



## AroGuy (Jan 15, 2006)

I've noticed that my knees bow out at the top of my pedal stroke. There's never been any pain, but there's definitely some side-to-side movement. Its like a wobble - and its mostly with my right leg.

I'm getting a Fit Kit fitting next week, so we'll see what's up soon enough. I was wondering, however, if this wobble is a common symptom for something that's fairly easy to fix.

Any thoughts and/or experiences with this issue that you can pass along would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Look into cleat shims, or custom orthotic insoles...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

One of the techniques I recommend is Knee Skims: simply lightly brushing the top tube with your knees from time to time to remind yourself to keep your knees inward. I really think this is something to watch out for. In a century you could pedal 25,000 strokes, so keeping your knee in line with the leg is important to minimize potential for injury.

Before you jump into major changes like shims, take a very close look at your cleats and insure they are evenly installed. Clip them into the bike and look at them from behind.

If you want some insight before the fitting, take some high-def video of yourself on the trainer from both sides and the front. You can watch it in slow motion to see if you have a "hitch". If you want a second opinion, you can upload it to YouTube and PM me the link.

Your best bet is really a good fitting at the LBS. Good luck!


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

The cleats don't need to be evenly installed....They need to be installed in a location that works for each leg...Your body is not symmetrical, there cleat placement should not be identical...

Reminding yourself to keep your knees in is good and is part of a good pedal stroke, but with that said if there is a fit issue it needs to be corrected.

I know that for myself my left knee snaps from side to side without shims and proper insoles. I can concentrate as hard as I want on my pedal stroke and that side to side movement is always present without the shims.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

It could be as simple as your seat being just a little too low. You mention it happening mostly with your right leg which could indicate that it's longer than your left leg, which some cleat shims under your left shoe would help with.

A fitting is a good place to start, but there may be some easy or simple solutions that will solve your problems before heading into the fit session....Just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

rbart4506 said:


> The cleats don't need to be evenly installed....They need to be installed in a location that works for each leg...Your body is not symmetrical, there cleat placement should not be identical...


That is an excellent point and I should have clarified. I was just recommending equal placement to start with, then adjust from there. I have seen guys ride bow-legged for a month because one cleats slipped and they never bothered to check.

Fine cleat adjustment is tricky. Since he's got a fit appointment scheduled I would leave it to the bike fit pro.


----------

